# Pensacola Beach pier, 9/29



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

First, bait situation....BYOB. A few cigs were caught early...very early...naturally, before I got there. Walking out, saw bait close to the beach, loaded up a sabikis with a leatherjack on every hook. Managed to get them all off without getting nailed. Tiny LYs were up on the beach. Looked for bait all the way out to the end. Except for clouds of moonpies, it was a desert. At the end, hardtails...from tiny to giants. No cigs, no threadfin, no LYs....which went perfectly with the NO FISH to eat them.

I saw a grand total of 1 tampon, 5 large Spanish and 2 dink spanish. In at the draw, they were catching some oversized ladyfish...with blacktips claiming their fair share. Sharks and flipper were everywhere, from the shallows out to the end. One guy on the end had his lure eaten by a shark...so much for that lure.

There were some black snapper caught, but keepers we're outnumbered by undersized about 10 to 1.

Oh, well...there is always next week.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> I saw a grand total of 1 tampon.


Well then.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Well then.


When there are no fish, you look at strange things...or strange strings.

One taRpon.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Mullet came through in huge schools this afternoon.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hawkseye said:


> Mullet came through in huge schools this afternoon.


Yesterday, I was out there, the mullet ran the bay.

Today, I am in the bay and the mullet run out there.

I've got to get a better social secretary to schedule my meetings with mullet.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

About this Tampon, was it a free swimmer, or was it still inserted?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> About this Tampon, was it a free swimmer, or was it still inserted?


Free swimmer that made it past all the sand sharks on the beach. It was the long tailed variety.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report.
you went, good for you. 
was prepping fields for the upcoming season.
catch 'em up.


----------

